# Cyber Knife Surgery for Maya



## craighmarshall (Mar 4, 2010)

I have decided that Maya needs surgery for a tumor that is in her head. It measures approx. 3cm and is pushing against her brain and her eyes. How we discovered it was one day she was fine, the next day, she was blind. Upon retrospect, the symptoms were showing for months but you think she just needed glasses due to her age (9 1/2).

The Animal Specialty Center in Yonkers, NY has the capability of doing Cyber Knife Surgery which is less invasive and takes fewer visits than your normal radiation treatments. Next week she will be going in for placement of seeds (lack of better terminology) which will help in mapping where the treatment is needed. In layman's terms, the machine will pivot on a gyroscope and stay on target even if the head moves. This will reduce or eliminate and good cells from being destroyed or damaged as it is very precise. 

The following week she will be in for three treatments and maybe a fourth and finished. Than watching with MRI or CS to see how it is shrinking

The clinic said that this cancer is an aggressive one and they wanted to take a sample of her right lymph node which does have two bumpy areas which may alter future thinking. 

Has anyone else done this method and what success?


----------



## goldy1 (Aug 5, 2012)

Have not but am wishing Maya the best results. I think you are lucky to have access locally to such state-of-the-art treatment. Less invasive sounds good. Prayers and good thoughts for Maya.


----------



## 4goldengirls (Jun 10, 2014)

Have no experience but want to wish you all much luck. I've heard the ASC does amazing things and their doctors/surgeons are wonderful.


----------



## CAROLINA MOM (May 12, 2009)

I have no experience with this either, you are very lucky to access to this type of treatment and experienced qualified Vets. 

Wishing Maya all the best with her procedure and treatments, my thoughts are with you.


----------



## mr3856a (Jan 19, 2008)

How did this turn out? I went to ASC for the same thing with Maxwell, we elected against the CyberKnife.


----------

